# My Katerina



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

It has been a while since I last posted on the cat forums. I am here today, because my beloved Katerina, 3 1/2 years old, died today from FIP. We only discovered on Monday, that she had wet FIP with fluid in both her chest and abdomen. It was causing her problems breathing and even removing fluid from her chest was not enough to make her comfortable. We couldn't justify trying to make her comfortable through steroids, because the stress of giving it to her, was more than I could justify just to keep her alive for such a short period. Knowing there is no cure, no effective preventative is heart breaking. My heart is broken, she was so young. My hope had been that I would outlive her and Ivan, but I didn't expect this. 

She had me well trained. She also had Ivan well trained, as she was dominant. All food was her food until she gave him permission to eat. I think he knew she was sick from the way he would go over and smell her these last few days while she laid there laboring to breath. I think he still expects her to come home, because he waited to touch his lunch and carried a bit of it away to eat it elsewhere. A tactic he developed to grab some food before she could push him away from the bowl.

I truly don't know how we will get along without her. I am just devastated. 

Mylita


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Much sympathy. That's a horrible thing to have to do, but the alternative is worse. And so young, seems totally unfair. It will take a while for Ivan to readjust, but he likely will. Take your time, mourn Katerina as long as you need. Ivan may mourn too, which is a sad thing to watch.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry, Mylita. She was a beautiful cat, gone far too soon. She knew she was loved.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Mylita, I am so sorry. I know the sorrow that you are feeling and you have my deepest sympathy. FIP is such a horrible disease


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you all. Ivan is indeed mourning her. This is so unfair, but there is nothing we could have done. FIP is terrible and my suspicion is that her immune system was already compromised by her allergies which were being treated with twice weekly desensitization shots for the last 2.5 years. 

The sad thing I have to say is that our two purebred babies have cost us more in vet bills in their 3.5 years in our home, then all our other cats combined. Not that I regret buying them, they have been wonderful pets. Even in this sadness, I would get them again in an instant. 

But mourning is painful, I miss her so much.

Mylita


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. Katarina had you to love her and take care of her.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry Mylita.  Hugs to you and head scratches to Ivan.


----------

